# Puedo poner los I.C. asi???



## Mastodonte Man (Dic 19, 2011)

Hola amigos, lo que pasa es que me voy a montar una amplificador con 4 TDA2004 que es para auto (12v) y le voy a poner una fuente de PC para alimentarlo.

Tengo un disipador aparte que queda bien para los 4 TDA2004 y para los 7 transistores que tiene la ATX y quiero ponerlos todos (con su respectiva mica) en el mismo disipador con un ventilador de 12v.

MI DUDA ES: Puede pasar algo si pongo los transistores y los circuitos integrados en el mismo disipador y luego puentear cada patita de ellos a su respectiva posicion???  se puede introducir algun tipo de ruido???

DUDA QUE SURGIO MIENTRAS ESCRIBIA ESTO: Las micas las puedo hacer con una simple mica para credencial???

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Rigeliano (Dic 19, 2011)

Creo que no pasaría nada si haces eso pero todos aislados del disipador común, aunque creo que el disipador va ser bien grande. Con respecto a las micas seria mejor que consiguieras micas termicas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 19, 2011)

Hacelo por separado , hay transistores de la fuente de PC *que trabajan a 310 Vdc* .

Deja la fuente cerrada y aparte 

Mica para credencial es plástico ? Eso no sirve.

O mica mica o las gomitas grises de las fuentes conmutadas y tornillos de plástico , o birolas


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Dic 19, 2011)

OK Gracias amigos, entonces los disipadores de la fuente los dejo como estan con su ventilador y en el disipador grande, ¿si podre poner los 4 I.C. de audio???? no habran ruidos????

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 19, 2011)

Mejor así por separado , aislá los integrados , pero el disipador va a masa eh !


Saludos !


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Dic 19, 2011)

OK entonces, pongo los I.C aislados y el disipador a GND y en su disipador original APARTE la fuente, estoy bien???

SALUDOS!!!

PD: GND lo unire con la entrada de audio, con GND de la fuente y con GND del cable de alimentacion, y todo esto en el disipador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 19, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> OK entonces, pongo los I.C aislados y el disipador a GND y en su disipador original APARTE la fuente, estoy bien??? .


 
Si , la fuente la dejás cerradita como de fábrica.




Mastodonte Man dijo:


> GND lo unire con la entrada de audio, con GND de la fuente y con GND del cable de alimentacion, y todo esto en el disipador.


 
GND lo unís con un cable a la masa de la plaqueta , *en un solo lado* cerca de la salida de parlantes , no repitas GND's que hace lazos y zumban 


Saludos !


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Dic 19, 2011)

Veras, el amplificador que pienso armar es este: http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_ampauto.php

Las salidas a parlantes de la placa estan algo separadas, entonces como me recomiendas que una GND????

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 19, 2011)

Si la plaqueta ya tiene borneras de masa , conectala ahí.

Y solo la conectas a CHASIS , en un solo punto.

Saludos !


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Dic 19, 2011)

osea conectar masa de la fuente de PC y GND del audio en un solo punto del PCB? esque el chasis sera de madera


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 20, 2011)

Al chasis de madera forralo por dentro con esos rollos de cocina de papel aluminio pegado con adhesivo de contacto , sino te va a zumbar a lo pavote  y le pones la masa al chasis con un cable y un tornillo .

Conectás la masa de la fuente a la plaqueta , a chasis y al disipador , pero el disipador debe quedar aislado del chasis . . . y la fichita de entrada también.

O atornillas el disipador al aluninio y no le ponés cable


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Dic 21, 2011)

Haber si entendi, dices que forre el gabinete por dentro con papel aluminio y a este le pongo masa uniendo mediante un cable y un tornillo el papel aluminio y GND del amplificador (GND lo tomare siempre del mismo punto).
Despues conecto GND de la fuente a el amplificador (en el mismo punto de donde tomo siempre GND) y tambien uno a ese punto el disipador mediante un cable y a el papel aluminio.

DUDA1: Estoy bien en como lo describi???

DUDA2: Porque dices que el disipador debe quedar aislado al chasis??? entonces ya no tendria que unirlo a GND???

DUDA3: Que es la "fichita de entrada" ??? son los RCA de entrada de audio????

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## fernandob (Dic 21, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Al chasis de madera forralo por dentro con esos rollos de cocina de papel aluminio pegado con adhesivo de contacto , sino te va a zumbar a lo pavote  y le pones la masa al chasis con un cable y un tornillo .


 
hola, lei muy de pasada, pero si hay disipadores y ventilador , forra como dice 2M pero deja las ventilaciones, no olvidar eso .
las ventanas de la caja no se tapan .

(caja de madera ?? .... bichos, calor, humendad ..... )


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Dic 21, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> (caja de madera ?? .... bichos, calor, humendad ..... )



Hola amigo fernandob, entonces como me recomiendas hacer mi caja, ya que lei una forma de hacerla con una lamina de hierro en forma de "U"y despues cubrirla con una caja de MDF, en este enlace: http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_tda7294_mic_03.php, pero como tengo 15 años y mi padre no me ayuda mucho.... 

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 21, 2011)

Fijate si no te conseguis una vieja VHS (las tiran) o algún gabinete de PC pero de las compactas , sinó dale para adelante con la madera , MDF o lo que te guste y forralo con el aluminio pegado y acordate de dejarle las ventilaciones que te dijo Fernandob.

También podés usar la chapa de la tapa de las PC para hacer la U

Después buscá que hay un post de como pintarlos 


Saludos !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 21, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Fijate si no te conseguis una vieja*


----------



## fernandob (Dic 21, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Hola amigo fernandob, entonces como me recomiendas hacer mi caja, ya que lei una forma de hacerla con una lamina de hierro en forma de "U"y despues cubrirla con una caja de MDF, en este enlace: http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_tda7294_mic_03.php, pero como tengo 15 años y mi padre no me ayuda mucho....
> 
> SALUDOS!!!


 
en otro tiempo buscaba la caja, de metal o de pvc .
donde venden cajas.
pero hoy estan carisimas, asi que hay que rebuscarselas, y es como dicen , a veces encuentras en la calle o de cosas en desuso , ya la otra vez puse que venden por kilo cosas de computacion, audio viejas.

no te niego que es lindo hacerlo uno , y a veces para hacer algo de chapa tenes que tener herramientas.
pero te tomas unos dias para pensar a ver si se te ocurre algo respecto de aprovechar algun gabinete de otra cosa, sino , bueno, a mi madera no me cierra para nada , pero es cosa de cada uno , lo que te dice 2M esta bueno .

no se que tamaño tiene tu aparato, pero la cja de una fuente de pc es bastante buena, pero chica a veces.

sino , si vas a hacer algo de madera, pues , te debes asegurar de evitar recalentamientos, fusibles adecuados y aluminioo o chapa en U para trafos y demas cosas que recalienten .no esten sobre la madera.

yo hace rato que el tema gabinete es todo un tema .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 21, 2011)

. . .  aquel amplificador en una olla de aluminio grueso . . . ¿ se acuerdan ?


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Dic 21, 2011)

oye mastodonte man tu ya hiciste ese ampli o lo vas hacer te pregunto porque yo estoy planeando hacer el mismo ampli dime que tal es


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Dic 21, 2011)

Si, ya lo hice, suena muy bien con bocinas de automovil (6 ½" y 6x9) y dentro del automovil suenan muuy bien 

Si lo tratas de usar para la PC o algo asi (porque hice la prueba de sonido asi), el bajo no es muy bueno pero en el auto suena muy bien.

SALUDOS!!!

PD: Amigo Fernandob, el ampli es el de construyasuvideorockola.com, puse el link mas arriba, admeas le puse unos disipadores algo altos.....

Creo que vere lo de las laminas de hierro en forma de "U", o el forro de papel aluminio.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Dic 22, 2011)

pero lo hiciste tal como esta en los datos pdf o le modificaste algo te pregunto porque e oido decir q los amplis de esa pagina no funcionan     saludos...


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Dic 22, 2011)

Claro que funcionan, he armado como 3 (incluyendo este) y los 3 han funcionado , es solo que algunas personas quieren terminar el armado del ampli en ese mismo dia y probarlo ese kismo dia tambien y disfrutarlo ese mismo dia tambien 

Yo lo que hago es comprar las piezas como dice el PDF , cuando las tengo todas entonces hago el PCB por serigrafia y ya un dia en el que me pueda dedicar todo el dia sin interrupciones entonces lo soldo todo, aveces me doy unos recesos porque cansa estar sentado soldando todo el dia, pero al final sale todo bien.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Dic 22, 2011)

claro que cansa digame yo que todo el tiempo me tocan la puerta bueno lo voy hacer para el auto de mi primo gracias por el dato yo tengo muchos pdf de esa paguina y no me atrevia a hacer ni una por lo q me digeron


----------

